# Exceeding 90 days due to Virus



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Any thoughts on how non residents exceeding their 90 days permitted stay due to Coronavirus will be dealt with.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emlyn said:


> Any thoughts on how non residents exceeding their 90 days permitted stay due to Coronavirus will be dealt with.


Imho...

I don't think there will be any problem. There never was before all of this either. Legally you can't be here more than 90 without having done your paperwork, so it's a problem if you get into any trouble like an accident, or you have any dealings with the police, but if you do things after 90 days it's not a problem.
Let's see what others say


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I thought there are no restrictions on leaving spain to return to your home abroad. ( return to your habitual place of residence). 

So if on holiday in Spain, returning to U.K. should be no problem.

Did I miss something ?


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Juan C said:


> I thought there are no restrictions on leaving spain to return to your home abroad. ( return to your habitual place of residence).
> 
> So if on holiday in Spain, returning to U.K. should be no problem.
> 
> Did I miss something ?


Yes there are restrictions.Brittany ferries have cancelled all sailings until at least 15th April.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I do not know if the post was a genuine request for help or just a `what if´.

I guess there are some flights, ferries, Chanel tunnel etc. operating, so even if ones actual booking is cancelled would not prevent one leaving Spain and returning to UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

As long as you can show your main residence is in the UK and you plan to return there, there won't be a problem. Freedom of movement for British citizens still applies during the transition period, you won't be regarded an "illegal immigrant"!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Juan C said:


> I do not know if the post was a genuine request for help or just a `what if´.
> 
> I guess there are some flights, ferries, Chanel tunnel etc. operating, so even if ones actual booking is cancelled would not prevent one leaving Spain and returning to UK.


Maybe the OP is self isolating, so very sensible to stay put for as long as necessary


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes OP is self isolating as well as being in two of the vulnerable categories.
It occurs to me I could have probably posted in the la tasca thread.
There are many factors to take into account.
Thank you to all who reply and stay safe.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

emlyn;1506391Brittany ferries have cancelled all sailings until at least 15th April.[/QUOTE said:


> Fake news!
> 
> https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/coronavirus


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

emlyn said:


> Brittany ferries have cancelled all sailings until at least 15th April.


Fake news! 

https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/coronavirus


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Fake news!
> 
> https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/coronavirus


No, it is not

https://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/planning/sailing-updates




> UK - Spain
> 
> PORTSMOUTH TO BILBAO / BILBAO TO PORTSMOUTH
> 
> ...


It is the same for all EU crossings Spain, France and Ireland


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

To be clear .
I was referring to Economie ferry sailings.
I e mailed Brittany ferries and received a reply stating all crossings cancelled until April 15th.
I was given number to ring for further information 942360611 Estacion Maritima Santander


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emlyn said:


> To be clear .
> I was referring to Economie ferry sailings.
> I e mailed Brittany ferries and received a reply stating all crossings cancelled until April 15th.
> I was given number to ring for further information 942360611 Estacion Maritima Santander


Sorry, made a mistake


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I don’t mention France in my post.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emlyn said:


> I don’t mention France in my post.


Sorry! Confused with another thread,


----------

